
“The DNS Camel”, or, the rise in DNS complexity - jsnell
https://blog.powerdns.com/2018/03/22/the-dns-camel-or-the-rise-in-dns-complexit/
======
rumcajz
What happened to "rough consensus and running code" thing? Is running code not
required these days?

